

Tell HN: I will build a functioning prototype of your idea - hnprototype

Hey I posted this last week and was able to finish two projects with a help of another friend.<p>I want to do this offer again.<p>I am developer with 1.5 years of rails experience and willing to build a prototype for your idea.<p>I will build something very basic that resembles your idea so you can have something to show.<p>I am willing to work 1-2 weeks per project so that I can build out your basic idea/prototype.<p>Let me know if you have any questions/ideas or just message me @ hnprototype[at]gmail.com<p>Price range for projects $800 - $1500
======
njstartups
Sent an email

------
ap0calyps3l8tr
psh. weaksauce. i haz cheap mexican coders, same thing for one hundred pesos.
act now, time is short. lemonparty.org

